# 7.1 Rear surround matrix question



## Brunt (Aug 7, 2011)

My receiver, Onkyo HT RC180, seems to matrix DTS HD 5.1 content into 7.1 almost at random. If I play some 5.1 BluRays and want to matrix side surround info into the rears, what do I select on the receiver? I want to keep the DTS HD or TrueHD audio quality, but make use of my 2 rear surrounds. When I stick in Lord of The Rings, for example, it shows DTS HD on the receiver, but a little "matrix EX" is automatically lit up and the rear surrounds are also lit up on the little diagram of my setup to the left of the main info on the receiver. 

When I watched Sucker Punch last night (also DTS HD), the only way I could find to make use of rears was to select THX Cinema on receiver which changed the overall quality of the audio instead of just matrixing the surrounds and keeping the other channels the same DTS HD quality. 

Any thoughts? I'm researching what i can but it's hard to find a simple, direct answer on Onkyo forums. Any help or comments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Brunt said:


> My receiver, Onkyo HT RC180, seems to matrix DTS HD 5.1 content into 7.1 almost at random. If I play some 5.1 BluRays and want to matrix side surround info into the rears, what do I select on the receiver? I want to keep the DTS HD or TrueHD audio quality, but make use of my 2 rear surrounds. When I stick in Lord of The Rings, for example, it shows DTS HD on the receiver, but a little "matrix EX" is automatically lit up and the rear surrounds are also lit up on the little diagram of my setup to the left of the main info on the receiver.
> 
> When I watched Sucker Punch last night (also DTS HD), the only way I could find to make use of rears was to select THX Cinema on receiver which changed the overall quality of the audio instead of just matrixing the surrounds and keeping the other channels the same DTS HD quality.
> 
> Any thoughts? I'm researching what i can but it's hard to find a simple, direct answer on Onkyo forums. Any help or comments would be greatly appreciated!


Hello,
Pro Logic IIx might be just the ticket. From there, it really comes down to experimenting with the Surround Modes (preferably when your Wife/GF is not in the Room) and settling on which Surround Mode sounds the nest to you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I also prefer using PLIIx Movie mode. I told my Onkyo AVR to use PLIIx whenever it sees a 2.0 or 5.1 signal, this will matrix in the rear surrounds for 7.1. 
Anytime my Onkyo receives anything less than a 7.1 signal, the diplay will say "PLIIx."
Anytime my Onkyo receives a 7.1 signal, the display will say "TueHD" or "DTS-MA."


----------



## Brunt (Aug 7, 2011)

If you don't mind...how did you tell the Onkyo this? Where in the menu's is that option?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

For Onkyo TX-SR706:
manual.... http://filedepot.onkyousa.com/Files...essionid=f0305d598cc0baef2ec02ce7354e20417e6d
Pg 72 has a pretty good diagram of the overall MENU options.
We need,,MENU option 5 LISTENING MODE PRESET.....pg85.
go to pg 85,,ASSIGNING LISTENING MODES TO INPUT SOURCES

I have my Onkyo set up so that anytime it is using DVD or CBL/SAT input it always defaults to Dolby PLIIx MOVIE, even it receives a stereo signal. If I'm listening to a music DVD/Bluray and want STEREO 'listening mode', I can always manually change the AVR to stereo mode.
My computer is set up through the Onkyo's AUX input and for that it's set up so that it will switch to STEREO 'listening mode' if it receives a Stereo signal, but it will automatically switch to Dolby PLIIx MOVIE 'listening mode' if it receives any kind of surround sound signal.


----------

